# STILL U.S. keyboard not working on this forum



## macondo (Aug 24, 2021)

Logitech  K120 (US) on FreeBSD 12.2 not working on THIS forum.
Used another distro to post this.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 24, 2021)

Even with "setxkbmap us" ?


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 24, 2021)

What does "not working" mean? Does it mean that the keyboard works perfectly, except in one specific web browser, and then on one specific web site (this forum)? That seems massively implausible. How have you tested the keyboard? Does it work at the console? In xterm? Does it completely fail when trying to post in this forum, or is it missing certain keys, or are keys mis-assigned?

And what does "another distro" mean? FreeBSD is not a distro. What operating environments does the keyboard work in, and how does it fail in others?

Sorry to say it, but your post is both completely lacking in actionable information, and if taken literally seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 24, 2021)

I've got a Logitech Model Y-UY95 I just pulled out of the box, plugged it into this Thinkpad W520 for the first time, the backlit keys lit up as soon as I plugged it into the USB port and am typing on it now.

Now I'm back on my Thinkpad keyboard. I choose the default US keyboard layout during the build process and that's all there is to it for me.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 24, 2021)

Use `setxkbmap -query` to list your current settings, see xkeyboard-config() to see options for models, layouts and switches. You can apply settings with setxkbmap too.


----------



## macondo (Aug 27, 2021)

macondo said:


> Logitech  K120 (US) on FreeBSD 12.2 not working on THIS forum.
> Used another distro to post this.


 Still same problem,I got setxkbmap & in my .xinitrc and keyboard="us" in my rc.conf, the keyboard is missing strokes, so far I use nano as editor and paste in the forum. Tried de Devuan forum and the keyboard works fine.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 27, 2021)

macondo said:


> the keyboard is missing strokes, so far I use nano as editor and paste in the forum.


Do you mean that your keyboard works well outside X (in nano/terminal, for instance), but not in X applications? If so, could you please run `setxkbmap -query -verbose 10` in both situations? We should see a difference in its output then.


----------



## macondo (Aug 27, 2021)

bobo@foo:~ $ setxkbmap -query -verbose 10
Setting verbose level to 10
locale is C
Trying to load rules file ./rules/evdev...
Trying to load rules file /usr/local/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev...
Success.
Applied rules from evdev:
rules:      evdev
model:      pc105
layout:     us
options:    terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
Trying to build keymap using the following components:
keycodes:   evdev+aliases(qwerty)
types:      complete
compat:     complete
symbols:    pc+us+inet(evdev)+terminate(ctrl_alt_bksp)
geometry:   pc(pc105)
rules:      evdev
model:      pc105
layout:     us
options:    terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
bobo@foo:~ $


----------



## macondo (Aug 27, 2021)

I got the feeling is the forum software. Tried 2 other forums using FreeBSD and had no problems writing on them.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 27, 2021)

macondo said:


> keyboard="us" in my rc.conf


It's `keymap`, not keyboard.



macondo said:


> Tried 2 other forums using FreeBSD and had no problems writing on them.


May be an UTF-8 issue. Do you use UTF-8?









						Chapter 24. Localization - i18n/L10n Usage and Setup
					

FreeBSD supports localization into many languages, allowing users to view, input, or process data in non-English languages




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## macondo (Aug 27, 2021)

I have keymap in the rc.conf my bad!

bobo@foo:~ $ locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 27, 2021)

Just found your thread from 2015 and you said you have a spanish keyboard? Do you still use it?








						How to change keyboard mapping in the console?
					

In the console I get the default, US English map for my keyboard, in the X system I got the Spanish mapping which is what I installed.  How do I change the console mapping to Spanish keyboard? Thanks.  PS: I installed FreeBSD 10.1.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## macondo (Aug 27, 2021)

no, i use a u.s. one.


----------



## Vull (Aug 28, 2021)

macondo said:


> I have keymap in the rc.conf my bad!
> 
> bobo@foo:~ $ locale
> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
> ...


len@mate:~ $ locale
LANG=C.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="C.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="C.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="C.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="C.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="C.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="C.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=

I accept whatever the default keymap assignments are, when running the FreeBSD installer, and do not touch them again thereafter.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 28, 2021)

macondo said:


> setxkbmap -query -verbose 10


The output shows a pc105 model, US layout ruled by evdev (BTW, you can find the specs for these settings under /usr/local/share/X11/xkb). It's exactly the same thing I'm using here. Now you wrote that this works well in Nano, but not for this forum. Which keys are missing then?
I sometimes switch to layout US, variant Intl by using `setxkbmap -layout us -variant intl` in a terminal when I have to do with French or German (ümläüt, ća và, that stuff). Pressing quote/double quote/tilde/etc will alter the next key. Is that what is missing? You can undo that change with `setxkbmap -layout us`.


----------



## macondo (Aug 28, 2021)

The keys missing are ghjkl, plus it yanks me back to another page of the forum, the original one. Thanks Tieks! Still pasting this from leafpad.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 28, 2021)

macondo said:


> The keys missing are ghjkl


So these keys work well in Nano and Leafpad, but don work when using this forum. Which browser are you using? Do these keys work on other websites, say when entering a search phrase at www.google.com?


----------



## macondo (Aug 28, 2021)

Tieks, yes they work fine elsewhere, not in this forum. I'm using Firefox-esr, the keyboard keys work fine in google and other sites.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 28, 2021)

macondo said:


> they work fine elsewhere, not in this forum.


Same keyboard, same settings and same Firefox-esr (v78.13) here, but I can not reproduce this problem. You don´t have something activated in Firefox' Web developer tools? If your keyboard works correct with other websites in FF, it may be an issue with the forum software (xenforo). You might want to try their site https://xenforo.com/community/, see if you have the problem there too.


----------



## macondo (Aug 28, 2021)

yup, same problems there too.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 29, 2021)

So your keys g, h, j, k and l work, except when using Firefox-esr to post something in Xenforo. I'm out of ideas, do we have a Xenforo expert around?


----------



## memreflect (Aug 29, 2021)

Does the site continue to cause trouble if you use www/firefox instead of www/firefox-esr?

If there are still problems whether you use firefox-esr or firefox, try restarting the browser in Troubleshoot Mode.

If there is not a problem in Troubleshoot Mode, one or more of your addons/extensions is likely interfering.  You'll want to try disabling your addons and checking which ones cause trouble.

If you have tried all of that and there is still a problem, I'm out of ideas…


----------

